# Wheel and Tire size for 65 GTO



## ningals3223 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, I got a 1965 Tempest (GTO Clone) 2 door Post. I wanna put some different wheels and tires on it, I got 14 inch Ralley II's on it now. I was thinking about a 17 inch rim but I saw a few goats with 17 's and they looked a little too big. So I'm thinking of going with like a 16 inch American Racing Torque Thrust. Not sure on the tire size though cause I'm not sure what will fit. I'm also planning on upgrading the suspension with a complete suspension kit (tubular control and a-arms, new sway bars, bilstein shocks, 1 inch drop springs, etc). Any recommendations on sizes? Pictures would help alot also. Thanks:seeya:


----------

